# Shimano's new Ultra Durable Voltaeus Rod



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

RJSwirlz said:


> I never said that fishing with a five foot ugly stick makes you a crappy angler. The five foot ugly stick simply makes you an angler that doesn't cast far or worry about sensitivity.
> 
> As for comparing the new ugly stick knock-off to a gloomis or a st. croix, I have only one argument. The shimano cumara, which is the shimano rod that competes with gL and St.Cx, retails anywhere between $220 and $240. If shimano spent that much money in R & D creating a rod that was better than their cumara, would they then sell it for only $40 knowing that this rod has a serious chance of outperforming and outselling gL and St.Cx? (Please imagine the Jeopardy theme song playing softly in the distance) I know your answer will probably be some type of sarcastic response as logically thought out as your last reply, so please feel free to just think of it as a rhetorical question.
> 
> To repeat, I'm not a better angler than you because I fish with $200 - $300 rods. In actuality, I'm a better angler than you because I also put a $200 reel on the rod as well. How's that for logic?


:lol: Lets see, first..you've never had the rod in your hand, where as I've owned the rods I'm comparing, second, you just basiclly stated in your own post, for your own argument that how much you spend on a rod is relative to how the rod will preform, which is crap, but don't take my word for it, this summer, you come down, LSC, I'll use an ugly stick, 4lb test and you use your 600 dollar set up and we'll see who catches the most fish..I mean it too.

Do yourself a favor, before telling me how full of it I am, try picking up the product will ya? Kinda makes you seam rather uninformed now when you come up with the line you just did in your last post. "I never picked it up but no way can it be better or as good" :lol:  please

As far as not being able to cast far, I'm a stream trout fishermen, I do alright 

I gave a review, tbh I don't care if you like the review or hate it, I gave it, I own the rod, end of story. Some will ALWAYS think like you, that if it doesn't cost X amount of dollars it simply can't not preform to a high level and some will always think like me, that you don't have to spend X amount of dollars for a rod that preforms at a high level but before you come out telling me how dumb I am, try picking up the product.

EDIT - After you the kind of messages you leave people on their profile you seam like the kind here only to start trouble to me..you put "You average 0.64 posts per day....you're a loser!" Seriously? :lol: Get a life


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks like maybe one talking about a rod suitable for trout fishing and one talking about rods suitable for bass fishing might be an issue here??? A 5' light action spinning rod has no place in my boat and I'm sure not one in Swirlz's either....

I'm sure for the type of fishing you're (DE82) doing the rod is a great alternative to an Ugly stick. I also see where Swirlz is coming from too though...saying it's as good as ANY St. Croix or ANY G Loomis made is a bit wreckless. If you want to say it's comparable to a St.C Triumph...fine, but a Legend Elite If you can't see the difference in $200-$300+ rods compared to $40 UglyStick type rods...fine. I just think trying to sell the idea that there is no difference in them is absurd.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wolverines said:


> Looks like maybe one talking about a rod suitable for trout fishing and one talking about rods suitable for bass fishing might be an issue here??? A 5' light action spinning rod has no place in my boat and I'm sure not one in Swirlz's either....
> 
> I'm sure for the type of fishing you're (DE82) doing the rod is a great alternative to an Ugly stick. I also see where Swirlz is coming from too though...saying it's as good as ANY St. Croix or ANY G Loomis made is a bit wreckless. If you want to say it's comparable to a St.C Triumph...fine, but a Legend Elite If you can't see the difference in $200-$300+ rods compared to $40 UglyStick type rods...fine. I just think trying to sell the idea that there is no difference in them is absurd.


Not once did I try and sell the idea there is no difference in the rods what so ever, i said I'd put them up there with higher priced rods...I'm sorry but I will never be able to wrap my mind around paying 300 bucks for a rod will make a big difference in the amount of fish I catch, I just can't wrap my mind around that. I've watched guys get right next to me on the MO with there 300 dollar loomis and 175 dollar shimano and catch one trout, two trout, mean while my 30 dollar Daiwa, and Shimano Sedona is getting a trout every cast. 

For the record, I don't bass fish because I don't find a challenge in it, they're rather annoying when I'm trying to catch Big Gills and I've got to stop and play with a 5lb bass that took my micro shad or CD3 Rap..one of these years I'm going to take a year and fish for just bass and see what the biggest one I can land is because so far my personal bests are 7lb smallmouth while ice fishing on a tip up, 6lb in the softwater while walleye fishing from shore and 8lb largemouth on a mepps ultra light while gill fishing. Maybe I just don't get it, but I gave a review of a rod, to have somebody try and tell me how full of it I am without even picking the thing up is laughable at best and I'm not talking about you, I'm talking about Swirlz. You can find rods that are just as good for the money as higher priced rods, hell I know in this very forum when I asked about getting a Criox I had about 30 people tell me for the money a guides series was a nicer rod....and not to even waste the extra money on a Criox :lol:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

DE82 said:


> I'm sorry but I will never be able to wrap my mind around paying 300 bucks for a rod will make a big difference in the amount of fish I catch, I just can't wrap my mind around that.


 


No one's saying an exspensive rod makes you a better fisherman...but if it can help you detect a few more strikes, land a few more fish, or not get a bit fatigued holding the same rod for 8 straight hours, (and you can afford it) I say it's worth it. I for one can't afford a $300 rod. I have 13 Loomis's and 15 Croix's all of which I got at 60% off through a vender program

It goes back to the obvious...get the best gear that you can afford


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, compared to many other rods on the market (especially the Fugly Sticks... even the Lites) the new Volteus is very light.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

DE82 said:


> EDIT - After you the kind of messages you leave people on their profile you seam like the kind here only to start trouble to me..you put "You average 0.64 posts per day....you're a loser!" Seriously? :lol: Get a life


The profile that I made that comment on happens to be my best friend. We were roomates in college and we stood up in eachother's weddings. And since you're the one researching all my posts to try and make me look like a trouble maker, possibly you need to get a life. 

Basically, I wouldn't listen to anything you post on here. Simply because you support all the detroit teams except for the lions. That is honestly the only beef I have with you DE82. Every time I see your signature and I see the tigers, the redwings, and then the PATRIOTS and I immediately start creating a diabolical plan to eliminate Mr. Ford from the planet so that he can't continue to destroy my precious lions. I'm sorry that I let your signature get my panties in a bunch De82. I won't let my love for the lions cross over with my love for bass fishing ever again. Truce? (if thats how you spell it)?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I ordered one for my kid. It weighs as much as one of my Loomis muskie rods, but it won't cast 4 oz..... it is sensitive, I made it cry when I told it it was an overrated piece of crap. My kid loves the pretty silver star wars look, but is unimpressed with the rod otherwise. Even an 8 year old knows an Avid or GL3 is five times the rod, and is about as much as Dad is willing to spend on a rod for him. We will keep the Voltaeus, it will make a good rod for use in a slammer, where you don't really have to hold it or feel anything.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

No way NO how anyone can ever compare a HIGH end rod with a $40 rod, if so its either under priced or its BS!
Untill you get a POWELL Max, Shimano Cumara. Kistler Helieum in you mit's and USE it, you will never know what YOUR missing, but then neither will the fish!
I was like you, who needs those big $ rod's anyway cause I get-r-done with these cheapies! 
Well those day's are over for GOOD, I for 1 will NEVER go back to the so called cheapie rod's, never did EVER consider an uglystick, why would I NOW!
For me I always thought fiberglass should be used for making BOAT"S not rod's, so even the thought of a glass crankbait rod i have to ask my self WHY??


BD


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

RJSwirlz said:


> The profile that I made that comment on happens to be my best friend. We were roomates in college and we stood up in eachother's weddings. And since you're the one researching all my posts to try and make me look like a trouble maker, possibly you need to get a life.
> 
> Basically, I wouldn't listen to anything you post on here. Simply because you support all the detroit teams except for the lions. That is honestly the only beef I have with you DE82. Every time I see your signature and I see the tigers, the redwings, and then the PATRIOTS and I immediately start creating a diabolical plan to eliminate Mr. Ford from the planet so that he can't continue to destroy my precious lions. I'm sorry that I let your signature get my panties in a bunch De82. I won't let my love for the lions cross over with my love for bass fishing ever again. Truce? (if thats how you spell it)?


:coco: 

and for the record all you questioning me, I've owned 2 St.Croix rods, they've both been back to the store in less than two weeks, one was a premier and the other was there rod that runs 130 bucks, I noticed ZERO difference in my catch rate when fishing lite jigs for gills so I said why spend the money?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> :coco:
> 
> and for the record all you questioning me, I've owned 2 St.Croix rods, they've both been back to the store in less than two weeks, one was a premier and the other was there rod that runs 130 bucks, I noticed ZERO difference in my catch rate when fishing lite jigs for *gills so I said why spend the money?*


 
Why? So people will stop picking on you for your choice in rods!! LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Why? So people will stop picking on you for your choice in rods!! LOL!!! :lol:


:lol: To be perfectly honest Mike, I don't see how Croix's are worth the money, the 30 dollar guide series I picked up preformed better than the 130 dollar Croix I had...In my book give me a big gill over a 8lb bass any day, like I said, they're just not a challenge to me, maybe we'll meet up this summer and you can show me what I'm missing but when I'm perching on LSC they're rather annoying, when I'm gilling on my favorite panfish lake they're rather annoying and I never have any problem landing 5lbers on 4lb test.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

DE82 said:


> :lol: To be perfectly honest Mike, I don't see how Croix's are worth the money, the 30 dollar guide series I picked up preformed better than the 130 dollar Croix I had...In my book give me a big gill over a 8lb bass any day, like I said, they're just not a challenge to me, maybe we'll meet up this summer and you can show me what I'm missing but when I'm perching on LSC they're rather annoying, when I'm gilling on my favorite panfish lake they're rather annoying and I never have any problem landing 5lbers on 4lb test.


Comparing a Croix to an IM6 $30 Gander rod is a joke, even the Premiers are waaaaaaaaay nicer rods. I actually feel a little bad about giving my Wife the $30 Gander rod I have, because whenever we go fishing she's using my Avids. In fact, the few times she HAS used the Gander rod, she too thought it was junk compared to my other rods!

Which $130 Croix would that be? The new Mojos and the Premiers run around $100, the Avids run around $160, and the Legends run anywhere from $200-400 depending on the rod. I'm not trying to call you out here, but I'm lost...

Also, I've fished with all of the Croixs (with the exception of the new Mojos and the new Elite Xtremes) and the difference between the Premiers and even the Avids is night and day. I find Premiers to be overpriced junk personally, but love both the Avids I have.

I can't comment on the Loomis comparisons, because I've never fished them. I can however, tell you that I've held the Voltaeus, and they may be light if you compare them to a Fugly Stik. Compared to the Carrot Stixs, though, they've got NOTHING. 

I'm also Dutch, so I never pay full retail for my rods/reels. 2 of my Carrot Stixs were $130, and the other 2 were $115. Both my Avids were half off I believe a year or 2 ago at Gander. 

Until you've actually fished with the HIGH end models of the brands you say you've owned / fished, you really don't have a legitimate basis for the comparisons.


Bottom line, if it works for you great.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

msunolimit said:


> Which $130 Croix would that be? The new Mojos and the Premiers run around $100, the Avids run around $160, and the Legends run anywhere from $200-400 depending on the rod.


 


A 5' UL Avid would be in the $130-$140 range...

I've got a 5'6" UL Premier that I use for fishing panfish very similar to DE82 (after reading some of his posts) and it works great. I can't see needing anything more. Bass fishing is a lot different than slow retrieving a 1/16oz. jighead with a twistertail grub on it

I think after "stewing" on it for a while I'm going to get a couple Powell rods. The 764 will deffinately be in my hands this year...great rods for $140-$170.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

wolverines said:


> A 5' UL Avid would be in the $130-$140 range...
> 
> I've got a 5'6" UL Premier that I use for fishing panfish very similar to DE82 (after reading some of his posts) and it works great. I can't see needing anything more. Bass fishing is a lot different than slow retrieving a 1/16oz. jighead with a twistertail grub on it
> 
> I think after "stewing" on it for a while I'm going to get a couple Powell rods. The 764 will deffinately be in my hands this year...great rods for $140-$170.


Fair enough, I just did a quick search on Cabelas/Bass Pro for my pricing info. Powell's seem like some pretty sweet rods, but then again when you're spending in that price range, most of the rods are . 

Maybe I should pick up a part time job (nights/weekends) at Gander, so I can get in on the sweet discounts you get Wolverines. Then again, with my 'real' job already consuming 50+ hours weekly, it maaaay be a stretch (especially once tourney season starts) :lol:.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

msunolimit said:


> Comparing a Croix to an IM6 $30 Gander rod is a joke, even the Premiers are waaaaaaaaay nicer rods. I actually feel a little bad about giving my Wife the $30 Gander rod I have, because whenever we go fishing she's using my Avids. In fact, the few times she HAS used the Gander rod, she too thought it was junk compared to my other rods!
> 
> Which $130 Croix would that be? The new Mojos and the Premiers run around $100, the Avids run around $160, and the Legends run anywhere from $200-400 depending on the rod. I'm not trying to call you out here, but I'm lost...
> 
> ...


Here's the thread of people basiclly steering me away from getting a Criox saying there are better rods for the money out there
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234057

and as Wolverines said, I don't bass fish so when your looking at price range for Criox look at the ultra lites


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

wolverines said:


> I think after "stewing" on it for a while I'm going to get a couple Powell rods. The 764 will deffinately be in my hands this year...great rods for $140-$170.


Not sure if any of the models in the deal are on your list of Powells you want, or if you've got a lot of ordering to do, but: http://www.basstackledepot.com/free-rods.aspx may be worth a look.

Spend $250 on gear, and get a free Quantum Superlite or Powell.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The term "better" gets over used more than just about any other when it comes to fishing rods. Use what you like, can afford, and WANT. 

Is this one better than that? Is that one better still? Who knows really... fish em and find out or just fish what you want (I think I said that before??).

As a buddy of mine says:

It's all good!!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup I agree, I buy according to what I can afford, Ive been getting Quantum Tour Editions from an ebay seller for $29+ shipping, these are the HSX54 rods, not too heavy, plenty reliable, and quite sensitive, originaly a $90 rod, But I have My Powell, and My Crucical, and would have more of the high end rods If I thought I could justify putting the Quantum's away!

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Those quantums are junk. You should get a bunch of Voltaeus rods instead.

Sorry... feeling a little surley at the moment. :evilsmile


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

msunolimit said:


> Maybe I should pick up a part time job (nights/weekends) at Gander, so I can get in on the sweet discounts you get Wolverines. Then again, with my 'real' job already consuming 50+ hours weekly, it maaaay be a stretch (especially once tourney season starts) :lol:.


 

Actually I'm not at Gander anymore...one of the reasons I decided to go somewhere else is because they did away with ALL the vender programs. No more $300 dollar rods for $120:rant:

I think I can still get the St. Croix program where I'm at now...haven't looked into it. I like the Kistler's but they don't have a program and have did away with their lifetime warrenty. Powell has also done away with their vender program but still has a lifetime warrenty and I can get them for 20% off retail...My boss there, who also is a good friend of mine, has been using Powells for a few years now and has convinced me to give them a try.

It's a good gig (part-time at a hunting/fishing store) if you can swing it. You'll end up breaking about even once you made all your purchases though:lol:


----------

